# Acting like an a$$hole



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

I've been reading MMSL as well as Calle Zorro and both espouse men to act like a bit of an a$$hole. Obviously not mean or demeaning to your wife, but they say that turns women on.

Are there simple things a man can do to be an "a$$hole" that will get the wife going?


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

jbird669 said:


> I've been reading MMSL as well as Calle Zorro and both espouse men to act like a bit of an a$$hole. Obviously not mean or demeaning to your wife, but they say that turns women on.
> 
> Are there simple things a man can do to be an "a$$hole" that will get the wife going?


This probably should be in the men's clubhouse. Feel free to move it admins.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

Ummm???? Ya ... Don't act like an a$$hole. My ex-husband (hence the “ex” before “husband”) was an a$$hole all too often. He would even state, “I’m such an a$$hole.”


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

I didn't mean being abusive, be it emotional, verbal or physical. On MMSL, there is a post titled "If you want to have a personal **** toy, you gotta be willing to act like an a$$hole. I'm looking for examples.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'vetried (May 24, 2011)

Acting like a A-hole may work on a select few women but is not a concept that should be instituted. Women do like assertive men because its shows that the man knows what he wants, I think this is what you were trying to get at. But please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Perhaps he's thinking along the lines of the ever-popular "Man up/Nice guy" references?


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

This video is a start 

YouTube - ‪McLintock - The big final‬‏

That was humorous.

In seriousness don't worry so much about to be an a$$hole, but do worry about doing the things that make you attractive to your woman.

A woman, she wants (and expects) a challenge.

Be somewhat unpredictable, edgy, make plans yourself without asking her permission, tease her, spank her, look for opportunities to demonstrate your confidence and ego, express that you are amused by your woman when she pouts, fusses, and NEVER seemed to be bothered by it or lose self control when does these kind of tings.

Also these may help:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/18181-man-up-nice-guy-reference.html

And for further success, google "sh!t tests" and "hypergamy" to see more how this sexual structure interconnects.

And behind closed doors, do not let worrying about demeaning her or abusing her to the point of being a boring sexual partner. 

When the relationship is proper, there is not just okay, but welcome and expected to occasionally grab her by her hair and express your desire for her to do someting that would make a prostitute blush. 

Explore your fantasies together, especially the wild ones and the dark ones! 

I wish you well.


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

Assertive was what I was going for. Big Bad Wolf, thanks for the tips.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

Being assertive is not the same as being an *******. Being assertive means having self respect, boundaries, and making sure your needs are met. It means having your own thoughts, ideas, and confidence in who you are as a person. Those things are all attractive to a woman.


----------

